# Des Moines, IA: Player Looking for Face-to-Face Group



## Yaldabaoth (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm a married guy in my mid-thirties looking for a weekly/biweekly/monthly RPG group in Des Moines. I'm willing to travel a bit in the central Iowa area, but I doubt I'd be able to commit to anything that's not within 40 miles or so. I have been gaming for over 25 years, and can't break the itch (no matter how hard I try!). 

I am familiar with most RPG systems, though I admit that I'm just now delving into Pathfinder. I prefer skill/ability/trait based systems, but the fact that I have a DDi account should tell you something. I know what I like, anyway. That said, I'm open to most games, manufacturers, and genres. If I don't have the books of your favorite system, I probably did at some point or have heard of it. 

I have no problems generally with younger or older (or male or female or conservative or liberal or...) players, but I game for *entertainment*, not to "win", stroke an alter-ego because of my own failings, deliberately annoy others, or sublimate misplaced erotic feelings. My time is valuable to me, and I'll be up-front if I think I won't be a good fit for any pre-existing group dynamics. 

I prefer campaigns which put the assumptions out there to begin with so folks will know what to expect. A silly, picaresque superhero game can be just as fun as a high-tension Blake's 7 knock-off, as long as everyone is on the same page. I realize that "Kitchen Sink High Fantasy" is popular, so if you have a traditional game without a lot of stated conceits or structure, I'm not going to distainfully sneer over my glass of claret or anything. 

I hesititate to mention it, but I am willing to GM for the right group and system. I prefer to play, though, and I am not attempting to start a group myself. I wouldn't be against it, but it's been so long since I've been in a campaign that I am taking baby steps first. 

If you have questions, feel free to message me. Thanks.


----------

